
Nuclear Fusion Startup - Flemlord
http://gizmodo.com/5327451/a-pack-of-wild-canadians-claims-they-can-deliver-nuclear-fusion-on-the-cheap
======
jacquesm
I couldn't help but laugh out loud at this line:

"General Fusion's basic approach isn't entirely new. It builds on work done
during the 1980s by the U.S. Naval Research Laboratory, based on a concept
called Linus."

On a more serious note, I wonder how they will deal with metal fatigue on the
sphere being rammed by the pistons once every second. Not all of the energy of
those compressions will be transferred into the fluid, that sounds like the
reactor core might become a wear item.

Another question regarding this:

"likely because the technology to precisely control the speed and simultaneous
triggering of the compressed-air pistons simply didn't exist two decades ago."

What is so critical about controlling compressed air pistons ? They move at a
snails pace relative to electronics from the 70's, why is it that only now
this would be possible based on controlling essentially very slow devices
once-per-second ?

And wouldn't it be easier to do this using electromagnets attached to the
outer shell at strategic spots ? _much_ faster response time and higher
frequencies possible, also much easier to synchronize than 220 pneumatic
hammers striking a sphere. Is there really no other way to get the required
wave pattern ?

What will happen to the fusion energy if one of the hammers would fail due to
a seizure or seal failure of a single pneumatic ram (this is not a theoretical
failure, it happens).

------
rglovejoy
More details at <http://www.technologyreview.com/business/23102/>

~~~
marvin
Thanks. OP should have posted this link instead, it is much more
comprehensive.

------
dpnewman
I get very excited about hearing of things like this ...even if there's a
strong possibility of failure. In our lifetimes, a few of these efforts will
lead to great things.

Michio Kaku described in 'Parallel Universes' the concept of 5 civilization
stages (with respect to energy harnessing) and the concept that if we get past
the next 50 to 100 years, well ...we might have an easier time of things.

Those who are willing to look under every stone get my well wishings.

------
p47
Wandering if its one of many possibly dangerous start-ups. Few weeks ago i
read about Copenhagen rocket science engineers, with great plans for future
(moon landing was in their aims). What with bioengineering start-ups?

It's off topic, but do you know some of this groups? And what don't you think
that freedom in such fields can jeopardise large population?

~~~
gaius
Dangerous?! Do you even know anything about fusion?

If _anything_ goes even the tiniest bit wrong with a fusion reactor, it simply
stops. That's why it's so difficult to make one.

The only danger here is to their investor's money... But I wish them luck!

